# Afghanistan 4 years later - article by Sean Maloney



## 54/102 CEF (19 Oct 2005)

An article for you dusty trail patrollers from the US Army War College - Canuck AuthorDr Sean Maloney

See  -  - http://carlisle-www.army.mil/usawc/Parameters/05autumn/maloney.htm


----------

